# LUZ exhaust upgrades?



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

From the turbo back:

DOC-DPF-Flex-SCR. There is no muffler in the system, only emissions reduction devices. In short, there isn't really an option outside of deleting stuff. Less back pressure is good for the turbo, but ultimately, unless you're doing a bunch of tuning, probably all moot at best.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m more looking for sound really, and I guess the SCR then. It is tuned and deleted but was looking for a bit more noise but not straight pipe. Not sure what my options are, thanks


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Check utube.

Here is an example of a complete straight pipe luz.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Magnaflow _was_ working on one for a while, and then decided they weren't.

Unless it was larger, I didn't really see the point - it's already 2.5" and doesn't have a muffler so...what exactly would they change?


----------



## Caged240 (10 mo ago)

im I’m assuming this is either SCR punched out or replaced?



15cruzediesel said:


> Check utube.
> 
> Here is an example of a complete straight pipe luz.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Caged240 said:


> im I’m assuming this is either SCR punched out or replaced?


My understanding is straight piped


----------



## Caged240 (10 mo ago)

Ok, yea I've considered punching the SCR but think I'll just put a piece of new pipe in instead 



15cruzediesel said:


> My understanding is straight piped


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Carter Anderson (I believe that’s right) did a nice YouTube video of that. Removal of the SCR and straight piping it


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Caged240 said:


> Ok, yea I've considered punching the SCR but think I'll just put a piece of new pipe in instead


That scr is probably worth a little of money for scrap value.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

15cruzediesel said:


> That scr is probably worth a little of money for scrap value.


Let me know what you get for yours lol. So I have an idea…


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Bvogt said:


> Let me know what you get for yours lol. So I have an idea…


Mine isn't going anywhere anytime soon unfortunately.


----------



## Caged240 (10 mo ago)

Well I mean it may be to late now 👀



15cruzediesel said:


> That scr is probably worth a little of money for scrap value.


----------

